# New Drug for IBS-Novartis



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Have any of you heard the commercials for this drug-specifically geared to pain associated with IBS? That's my main symptom-stabbing pain caused by spasms. Currently am on Levsin/SL but I'm hoping that my dr will be aware of this new drug and that it will prevent the spasms rather than just hide them for a couple of hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I was just put on a new drug called zelnorm, which I believe is marketed by Novartis.


----------



## marisaw (Jan 15, 2003)

I would try Zelnorm, I was on it for 6 months and it saved me. Before I went on, I was on painkillers around the clock for the abdominal pain but within a week of being on Zelnorm, I felt completely normal again.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

did you stop the zelnorm after six weeks? those in the zelnorm forum might be interested in this info.tom


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

mbwi23,I'm interested in the zelnorm helping the pain,since my daughter suffers severe pain which also goes to her back, 24 hours a day.She also has D. however zelnorm is available in Australia, but lotronex is not. Is zelnorm only for Constipation? and would d. patients benefit if their pain would stop. Thanks gilly


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

check in the lotro forum 5HT3.tom


----------

